# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  दीपावली - देश , विदेश में

## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

आज दीपावली 

देश विदेश में 

समारोह पूर्वक मनाई जाती है 


आईये देखते है 

विभिन्न देशो में दिवाली के रंग 

और नज़ारे

----------


## bndu jain

दुबई / सबसे बड़ा दिवाली सेलिब्रेशन, पुलिस बैंड ने बजाई भारतीय राष्ट्रगान की धुन

----------


## bndu jain

दिवाली (Deepawali 2019) को लेकर दुनिया भर में जश्*न (Diwali celebration) का माहौल है. विभिन्*न देशों में रह रहे भारतीय दिवाली को बेहद ही उल्*लास के साथ मना रहे हैं. इसके लिए बड़े-बड़े आयोजन किए जा रहे हैं. ऐसा ही दुबई (Dubai) में हुआ. यहां 24 अक्*टूबर को दिवाली सेलिब्रेशन के लिए बड़ा आयोजन किया गया था. इसमें विभिन्*न कार्यक्रम हुए. आसमान में आतिशबाजी की गई. पूरे आयोजन स्*थल को खूबसूरती से सजाया गया, लेकिन इस आयोजन में भारतीयों का दिल जीता दुबई पुलिस (Dubai police) ने.

गल्*फ न्*यूज की ओर से जारी किए गए वीडियो में दिख रहा है कि दुबई पुलिस के बैंड (Dubai police band) ने दिवाली सेलिब्रेशन (Diwali celebration) के दौरान भारतीय राष्*ट्रगान (Indian national anthem) 'जन गण मन...' की धुन बजाई. इसके बाद वहां मौजूद भीड़ ने तालियां बजाकर दुबई पुलिस का अभिनंदन किया. कार्यक्रम के दौरान आसमान में रंगबिरंगे पटाखों की आतिशबाजी भी की गई. दुबई में दिवाली सेलिब्रेशन कार्यक्रम दुबई टूरिज्*म विभाग और भारतीय दूतावास की ओर से आयोजित किया गया था.

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

1 The Diwali festival at Dubai Festival City.

----------


## bndu jain

2 The Diwali festival at Dubai Festival City.

----------


## bndu jain

3 The Diwali festival at Dubai Festival City.

----------


## bndu jain

The Diwali festival at Dubai Festival City.

----------


## bndu jain

The Diwali festival at Dubai Festival City.

----------


## bndu jain

The Diwali festival at Dubai Festival City.

----------


## bndu jain

The Diwali festival at Dubai Festival City.

----------


## bndu jain

The Diwali festival at Dubai Festival City.

----------


## bndu jain

The Diwali festival at Dubai Festival City.

----------


## bndu jain

The Diwali festival at Dubai Festival City.

----------


## bndu jain

All About Tihar | Deepawali Festival in Nepal

----------


## bndu jain

नेपाल

नेपाल में, कई जानवरों को दीवाली उत्सव में शामिल किया जाता है। कौआ, कुत्ता (ऊपर), गाय और बैल को अपने त्योहार तिहार के दौरान खिलाया और सजाया भी जाता है।

दीपावली को "तिहार" या "स्वन्ति" के रूप में जाना जाता है। यह भारत में दीपावली के साथ ही पांच दिन की अवधि तक मनाया जाता है। परंतु परम्पराओं में भारत से भिन्नता पायी जाती है। पहले दिन काग तिहार पर, कौए को परमात्मा का दूत होने की मान्यता के कारण प्रसाद दिया जाता है। दूसरे दिन कुकुर तिहार पर, कुत्तों को अपनी ईमानदारी के लिए भोजन दिया जाता है। काग और कुकुर तिहार के बाद गाय तिहार और गोरु तिहार में, गाय और बैल को सजाया जाता है। तीसरे दिन को लक्ष्मी पूजा की जाती है। इस नेपाल संवत अनुसार यह साल का आखिरी दिन है, इस दिन व्यापारी अपने सारे खातों को साफ कर उन्हें ख़त्म कर देते हैं। लक्ष्मी पूजा से पहले, मकान साफ ​​किया और सजाया जाता है; लक्ष्मी पूजा के दिन, तेल के दियों को दरवाजे और खिड़कियों के पास जलाया जाता है। चौथे दिन को नए वर्ष के रूप में मनाया जाता है। सांस्कृतिक जुलूस और अन्य समारोहों को भी इसी दिन मनाया जाता है।पांचवे और अंतिम दिन को "भाई टीका" कहा जाता, भाई बहनों से मिलते हैं, एक दूसरे को माला पहनाते व भलाई के लिए प्रार्थना करते हैं। माथे पर टीका लगाया जाता है। भाई अपनी बहनों को उपहार देते हैं और बहने उन्हें भोजन करवाती हैं।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

Kag Tihar – Worshipping the Crow

----------


## bndu jain

Kukur Tihar – Worshipping the Dog

----------


## bndu jain

Gai Tihar – Worshipping the Cow

----------


## bndu jain

Goru Tihar – Worshipping the Trio - The Ox, Govardhan Mountain and Oneself

----------


## bndu jain

Bhai Tika – Celebrating the Love of Brothers and Sisters in Nepal

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

सिंगापुर की दिवाली का शानदार जश्न

----------


## bndu jain

सिंगापुर की दिवाली का शानदार जश्न देख आप हैरत में पड़ जाएंगी कि विदेशों में भी दिवाली का इस तरह से सेलिब्रेशन किया जाता है। 

सिंगापुर घूमने के लिए बहुत खूबसूरत जगह है। 

हर साल दुनियाभर से हजारों टूरिस्ट्स घूमने के लिए यहां आते हैं।  

 इंडिया के साथ-साथ दुनिया के कई और देशो में दिवाली फेस्टिवल मनाया जाता है जिनमें से एक है सिंगापुर। 


सिंगापुर में दिवाली फेस्टिवल के लिए स्पेशल बसों पर रंगोली के ट्रेडिशनल डिजाइन बनाए हुए हैं जो देखने में बहुत खूबसूरत लग रहे हैं।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

यह डैकोरेशन एलटीए द्वारा लिटिल इंडिया शॉपर्स एंड हेरिटेज एसोसिएशन (लिसा) और एसबीएस ट्रांजिट लिमिटेड के सहयोग से सजावट की गई। 

सिंगापुर में इस साल दिवाली उत्सव पहले ही शुरू हो गया है। 

लिटिल इंडिया की सड़कें रोशनी से जगमग हैं और बिजली के खंभों पर झालर लटका दिए गए हैं। 

बसों और ट्रेनों पर त्योहार से जुड़ी पेंटिंग की गई हैं।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

सिंगापुर की दिवाली की तस्वीरें देख ऐसा लगता है मानों एक बार ही सही इस देश के दिवाली सेलिब्रेशन का हिस्सा बना जाएं। 

दुनिया के पसंदीदा पर्यटक स्थलों में एक नाम सिंगापुर का भी है। 

यह ऐसा शहर है, जहां लोग खुद-ब-खुद आते हैं और यहां की यात्रा के बाद बार-बार आना चाहते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

टहनियों पर झूलती लालटेनें... (जापान)

तुम्हें यह जानकर हैरानी होगी कि जापान में लोग दिवाली के मौके पर अपना घर नहीं, बल्कि बगीचा सजाते हैं। 
वे कागज से बनी सुंदर-सुंदर लालटेनों को अलग-अगल तरीकों से पेड़ों पर टांगते हैं। 
फलदार पेड़ों की डालियों से लटकती हुई असंख्य लालटेनें पूरे बगीचे को रोशन कर देती हैं। 
लोग रात भर म्यूजिक और डांस में मगन रहते हैं। वहां इस मौके पर नए कपड़े पहनने और नाव की सवारी करने का भी चलन है। 
इतना ही नहीं, यहां मंदिरों को खूबसूरत वॉलपेपर्स से सजाने की परंपरा भी है। बच्चे कई सांस्कृतिक कार्यक्रमों में हिस्सा लेते हैं। 
जापान स्थित योकोहामा के यमाशिता पार्क में हर साल मनाई जाने वाली दिवाली देखने लायक होती है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

Diwali in Yokohama 2019 (The Indian Festival in Yokohama)

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

Nagaoka Fireworks

----------


## bndu jain

Festival atmosphere during the Sumida River Fireworks in Tokyo

----------


## bndu jain

Lake Toyako Fireworks in Hokkaido

----------


## bndu jain

पाकिस्तान में मंदिर और सड़कों पर कुछ ऐसे मनाई जाती है दीवाली

----------


## bndu jain



----------

